# Starting issue



## Jwb68c (Nov 10, 2019)

2014 Diesel Cruze, as expected, 96,000 miles. Fueled up drove 1,5 miles failed to start on 1st & 2nd "twist release" then started after holding it to ignition. Drove 20 miles shutdown, no restart again at all. Cleared codes starts good, indicates Nox 1 issue. Drove 50 miles withput shutting down, rough and jumpy before warming up, shutdown again no restart. Tried to clean the EGR valve, but previous issue before me the bolt head was rounded out a bit. Disconnected battery and starts again. I'm not experimenting to see how long that cure lasts by taking it to work. 


Ideas as to what has occurred?


----------



## Jwb68c (Nov 10, 2019)

If I wasn't clear enough please ask me questions to clarify. I would really like to get this beauty running reliably again. I did get the EGR valve out and cleaned, worked for 26 miles.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Cleared exactly *what* codes?

They may have told you, or a decent mechanic, what was wrong.


----------



## Jwb68c (Nov 10, 2019)

P11CC, NoX 1. That tripped on about 5 miles after the first failure to start. No real rhyme or reason, it will start if I hold the key around 15 seconds usually, I doubt that will be good for the batt & starter for long. Seems like a fuel delivery issue, would the code relate to the prob even after occuring later?


----------

